# mk3 fog lights shorting out after changing bulbs.



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

I changed out my h3 fog light bulbs a week ago and just today I went to turn them on on my way home from work and nothing. I came home, checked the #10 15amp fuse and sure enough it was blown. Replaced the fuse, turn on fogs, fuse instantly blows. Thinking that I messed something up connecting the new bulbs, I pulled the whole front end off to get a better look at the bulbs inside the fog housing to make sure there arnt any shorts within the fog light housing, i thought maybe the ground wire in there might have came in contact with the +12v wire to the bulb. So no that wasnt it. I hooked up my volt meter to the fog light connector then connected the main connector wiring harness for the front end together, put in another good fuse, turned the ignition on, then fogs on. Again fuse instantly blows before I have a chance to go back to the front of the car and see what the volt meter is saying. The thing is, this time neither of the fogs were plugged in. :screwy: So I know I have a short elsewhere than the fog light housings. Ive been looking at the bentley diagrams and see that after the light switch theres a fog light relay, can this be causing this to short out like this? Or is my issue somewhere else?  Any input is greatly appreciated, :thumbup:


----------



## mwysienski (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you fixed your problem yet?

I'd forget about the fog light housing if the fuse blows when they are not plugged in. Even though it's possible I'd say it's not the relay either. Sounds like a short, most likely in the engine compartment. Maybe the pebble that broke the camel's back struck part of the wire that was conveniently next to a metal corner...

Good Luck!


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

mwysienski said:


> Have you fixed your problem yet?
> 
> I'd forget about the fog light housing if the fuse blows when they are not plugged in. Even though it's possible I'd say it's not the relay either. Sounds like a short, most likely in the engine compartment. Maybe the pebble that broke the camel's back struck part of the wire that was conveniently next to a metal corner...
> 
> Good Luck!


yes i did fix it. i dont even know what i did to fix it. i unplugged the main connector to the front bumper and reconnected it and they have been working fine for almost 2 months now. i dont even know what was wrong :screwy::screwy:


----------



## mwysienski (Apr 5, 2011)

oh alright, chalk it up to good luck i guess. :thumbup:


----------



## Stalkivaetsya (May 1, 2014)

I think that*this information is*the best.


----------

